# Diseño de footprints para componentes no incluidos en protel



## elemos13 (Ene 3, 2010)

Saludos a todos los usuarios colaboradores de este foro, mi problema esta en que mande a pedir un componente amplificador de audio para una targeta que estoy tratando de hacer funcionar pero no puedo probarla por que en protel(que es donde estoy realizando el diagrama) no encuentro este componente ni alguno similar asi qeu estoy pidiendo de su valiosa ayuda para crear el componente y su footprint para poderlo adaptar a mi dagrama por que ya intente descargando librerias instalandolas pero el componente no lo e localizado, por su ayuda y comentarios ps gracias. A y una cosa mas como hacer que las pistas solo las acomode en bottom layer, y no como generalmente las pone en top layer y bottom layer esto es menos parcial pero igual de importante.

SALUDOS


----------



## AtomLux (Ene 4, 2010)

Para hacer un footprint en Protel lo que tenes que hacer es entrar en la libreria X que tengas, al archivo de los footprints. Esto lo podes hacer haciendo doble click en la libreria que tengas y abriendo el archivo que mencione antes o, habiendo generado un .pcb, a la izquierda, habiendo seleccionado la pestaña Browse PCB, abajo en donde dice Browse, bajas la barra y seleccionas "libraries" (tal vez ya lo sepas esto) y seleccionas cualquier componente en la lista y pones abajo donde dice "Edit" abajo de la lista de los componentes de la libreria. Entonces ahi te va a abrir la libreria de los footprint y con el componente que seleccionaste listo para editar. Si sos un poco picaro lo que podes hacer es entrar al editor con un footprint que se parezca algo al que necesitas y hacer click con boton derecho en el nombre del footprint y poner copy y luego paste (todo esto en el lado izquierdo donde esta la lista de componentes) y te va a aparecer XCOMPONENTE - DUPLICATE y listo. Y si no, simplemente hacer boton derecho y seleccionas "New" y te aparece una pantalla en negro para hacer el footprint. Despues si lo renombras haces boton derecho "Rename" y listo
Bueno a partir de ahi solo resta diseñar el footprint como si estuvieses ruteando a mano una placa. Si buscas vas a ver que por ahi tenes todos los iconos para colocar los terminales y esas cosas...o sino en alguna de las pestañas. Cuando tenes tu footprint lo que tenes que hacer es, si editaste uno, salvar la libreria y cerrarlo.
Espero que te haya ayudado, cualquier duda no dudes en preguntarme.

Salu2


----------



## elemos13 (Ene 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la gran ayuda  me sirvio bastante solo una pequeña duda me quedo ya que se creo la libreria donde se guarda o el guardado es automatico???.
Por otra parte estoy tratando de simular mi circuito pero para ser sincero no se ni por donde empezar puesto que apenas estoy ocupando este excelente programa y aparte el nuevo componente que diseñe como le pongo las caracteristicas de operacion para que me simule o realize ciertas funciones bueno espero no ser una lata con tantas preguntas pero desde el dia en que lo instale en mi pc no me he separado de este programa es de lo mejor que hay en cuanto al diseño y muchas otras aplicaciones que tiene a lo que voy es que quiero dominarlo por completo y pues si me pudiesen dar un pequeño empujon para cumplir con la meta.

SALUDOS.


----------



## AtomLux (Ene 6, 2010)

Mira el componente nuevo que hiciste se guarda en la libreria en la que editaste, si es a lo que te referis. Si no, abrila y fijate =D,
En cuanto a simulacion, nunca use el Protel para simular, y creo que no es muy bueno, o al menos no tiene tanta fama. Y de lo de darle caracteristicas al componente que necesitas, no creo que se pueda hacer. Yo siempre use el Protel para el diseño de las placas, nada mas. Para simular siempre use el Multisim, fijate proba con ese que tiene muchos integrados...


----------

